
Microsoft is suspiciously silent about xCloud game streaming - woodgrainz
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/10/18659448/microsoft-xcloud-game-streaming-e3-2019
======
woodgrainz
A key quote from the article that really surprised me:

Microsoft has now acquired at least eight game studios in the past year:

The Initiative

Undead Labs

Playground Games

Ninja Theory

Compulsion Games

inXile Entertainment

Obsidian Entertainment

Double Fine

